# Pawsome Neato Spring Cleaning Contest



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

Say goodbye to winter, furballs and dust… and hello to the Neato XV Signature Pro! All you have to do is enter here.

The snow is melting, we can finally see the grass, and we’ve opened the windows to let in some fresh air. To signal the end of winter and the beginning of spring, it’s time for an age-old tradition to get underway – Spring Cleaning. Ah yes, we can hear the collective groan. For pet parents, it’s even harder. Fur tends to accumulate in the strangest and hardest-to-reach areas, there are muddy paw prints everywhere and nothing ever stays clean for long. But PetGuide.com is going to make spring cleaning – and cleaning year round – easy for you, with some help from the Neato XV Signature Pro.

You can win of one of these beauties to do your spring cleaning for you – announcing Pawsome Neato Spring Cleaning Contest. The Neato XV Signature Pro retails for $449.00 and can be all yours! All you have to do is sign up for the PetGuide newsletter. If you’ve already signed up for the PetGuide newsletter, you’re already entered. Pretty simple! The contest runs from March 18 to April 18, 2014. You must be a resident of Canada or the United States to enter. You can sign up for the PetGuide Newsletter here.

Good luck! And just a quick note – it may take up to 24 hours for the newsletter confirmation to show up in your inbox, so keep an eye out for it. You can sign up for our newsletter at the bottom of the post when you click on the link.


----------

